# Chippewa Valley



## Loran Marmes (JR) (Jan 19, 2013)

Can someone tell me where the derby will be running?


----------



## HiddenAcresRetrievers (Nov 3, 2013)

Derby results are:

1st 26 Gertrude O/B. Carey H/B. Carey
2nd 19 Doc. O/T.Bosacker H/M.Patton
3rd 14 Karl O/S.Stahl H/R.Stawski
4th 5 Boom O/R.Wilson H/T.Springer
RJ 2 Tango O/G.Johnsen H/G.Johnsen
JAM's 7, 9, 11, 12, 13, 20, 21


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

Congrats, Bernie, Gertrude's a real special dog, figure we'll be seeing a bunch of her in the future, even if you don't have anything to do with it  Congrats as well to everyone that finished!


----------



## Larry Thompson2 (May 29, 2014)

Any one have the open call backs?


----------



## younggun86 (May 2, 2013)

Way to go bernie!!! Guess u gotta run next week now!!!


----------



## younggun86 (May 2, 2013)

If I'm not mistaken only 23 dogs called back after land marks


----------



## C Torinus (Jun 19, 2010)

WOW! fantastic, B3. Trudy has the stuff and so do you.


----------



## ljshaffer (Oct 3, 2009)

Any word on the open?


----------



## SusanExo (Nov 12, 2012)

Amateur Callbacks to the Water Blind: 1, 4, 5, 8, 16, 18, 19, 27, 36, 41, 46, 50, 52, 58
14 Dogs. 8 am start, Spanglers. 16 Starts.


----------



## DRAKEHAVEN (Jan 14, 2005)

NOY official, but trustworthy Carl Ruffalo won the Open with George


----------



## Russ Baker (Mar 30, 2005)

Great job B lll, your there every week, what did Mr. Backer have to say.


----------



## b3carey (Apr 29, 2014)

I cannot repeat the words of wisdom Uncle Keith gave me this weekend due to RTF censorship regulations 
But i would like to take this opportunity to thank my dad Big Bern, Cyndi Gunzer, Team Rorem, and the entire FT community for welcoming me to this sport and sharing their wisdom and expertise. (These last two months will be something I will cherish forever!)
And at the end of the day, BIG thanks go to three special ladies: Winnie, Mildred, and Gertrude

Thanks again. 
-B3

Best of luck to all the competitors. 
Congrats to all the finishers. 

Also safe wishes as many ready themselves for their winter trips and fall hunts.


----------



## Jenn (Jul 16, 2006)

Amateur Results

1st- #36-George-O/H-Carl Ruffalo ---- Double header!!
2nd-#19-Mully-O/H-Randy Spangler
3rd-#58-Ecko-O/H-Rory Horneck
4th-#52-Plug-O/H-Rick VanBergan

RJ-#16-Ducky-O/H-John Close

Jams-
#4-Scamp-O/H-Dave Robertson
#46-Rocky-O/H-Lydia Fekula
#50-Hannah-O/H-Paul Panichi


Congrats to all!!


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

How great is that!!! Go Mr. Carl and George!!!!!!!


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

Couldn't be happier for Carl, George & of course, Muriel. Great, Great people. Two seconds last week, now the double header, Awesome!!


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Carl and George ran a great Am. So did Randy and Mully. George got the Double Header. Mully got his AFC and qualified for the 2015 National Amateur.

Thanks to all of the hard working members of the Chippewa Valley Club:

- Fred Krause, who managed the Derby for Dick Weiss and me
- Bruce Peterson, who managed the Amateur for us
- Scott Robbie, and Pete Hayes

Dick and I had a great weekend judging.


----------



## Randy Spangler (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks to both Ted and Dick for a great trial. You found different tests to run on these grounds that have never been used. A huge congratulations to Carl and George on the Double Header, an amazing accomplishment. Carl said his last double header was back about 1983. It was a lot of fun trying to spoil his party!!


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Way to go, Carl! You and George are an impressive team and a delight to watch! Congratulations on the Double Header!

rita


----------



## Loran Marmes (JR) (Jan 19, 2013)

Congrats to carl and randy but i want to give a big shout out to my training partner and good friend Rory Horneck and ecko for taking 3rd. He ran a great trial from the sounds of it with one mistake but now he is close and for how little we have been able to train over the last month with my new job and you judging and what not pretty impressive. Congats to all of the finishers!!


----------

